# flushing honda 30



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

please explain your techniques for flushing.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post: How do you flush?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks, 

Honda says to tape off water inlets if you flush with the ears or the connector. says air can enter the system and cause damage. 

wondering is any one has experience with this.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Flush port on the honda is a capped screw in connector.
It's above the water inlets on the lower unit.
Using the flush port without covering the inlets
allows the water to flow downwards and out the inlet covers
instead of being forced up into the block. So, cover the inlets.

page 85 of the owners manual, page 87 of the following linked pdf

http://m.marine.honda.com/pdf/manuals/31ZW2602.pdf

I still prefer the tub method as it's quieter and allows me to verify impeller status.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks brett, 

getting a tub. 

fool proof it seems


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I slap ears on my Honda 50 and duct tape over the small bottom inlet. Works like a charm and hasn't let me down yet. I don't use the tub method because I usually flush at the marina, campground, etc and can't carry tub with me everywhere I go, where the ears just stay in my boat.
MIKE


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I slap ears on my Honda 50 and duct tape over the small bottom inlet.  Works like a charm and hasn't let me down yet.  I don't use the tub method because I usually flush at the marina, campground, etc and can't carry tub with me everywhere I go, where the ears just stay in my boat.
> MIKE


what happens if you dont tape the inlet? 

overheat?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Gotta love a company in which TAPE is a recommended tool.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yea I agree, Everything Honda makes is total crap

/sarcasm


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Gotta love a company in which TAPE is a recommended tool.


You gotta do it on yamaha f350 lowers, f250 lowers (with dual pickups), verados, suzuki 300..

Not that im sticking up for honda... just sayin


----------

